# Tangles in longer fur...



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok, don't laugh...when you are blow drying your golden, what is the best way to avoid tangling of longer fur (chest and front legs)? 😬 The last few times I have bathed and blown dry the fur is tangling on itself as I dry (so far I've caught it and gently picked it apart with fingers). Do I use hair clips? 🤪


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Not an expert by any means, but for the chest and legs, drying in the direction of the fur only seems to be the best method — as in, don’t dry in the opposite direction or in circles first like you probably do for the rest of his body.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

goldenlover41 said:


> Not an expert by any means, but for the chest and legs, drying in the direction of the fur only seems to be the best method — as in, don’t dry in the opposite direction or in circles first like you probably do for the rest of his body.


Thanks, as that is exactly what I tried to do...but it is so long at the moment that it tangles on itself? So I've honestly wondered if people use hair clips or something of the like in sections to dry it? 🤷‍♀️ It wasn't this long when my guy was younger and one of these times I'm not going to catch the tangle as it forms and I'm going to have a mess. It does not seem to tangle day to day - just when blow drying (and I try to dry until he is super dry). Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All feathers get blown DOWNWARDS with me running a brush through at the same time. And when I'm done, I rub a little oil on my hands and smooth that over the coat so there's no flyaways or static.  

No fluff/circular movements <= I think I learned that from an Eric Salas youtube video where he was grooming a spaniel. While my guys do not have spaniel coats, it stuck better than line brushing/drying (which I still do not know how to do).


----------

